# Horror Roots Productions



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Greetings! My name is Siyah and I run a small production company and recording studio aptly named stone roots productions - so it only felt fitting that my tag on here be horror roots...

For a long time ive been a strictly xmas guy with huge displays controlled by lightorama. Usually ended up partying on halloween and I was living in a gated community where there really werent alot of kids - so it seemed pointless to put up extensive halloween things. About 3 years ago the community opened the gates to the other neighbor hood kids to trick or treat. So last year about a week before halloween I had gone to party city to find some accessories for my costume - only to find that all their halloween decorations had been discounted 75-90% off.... so i took the plunge and spent a few hundred dollars (which was about 3 carts FULL of stuff). 

So now i got the addiction. Last year about 200+ kids came around... and maybe 50 of them actually came up to get candy!!! 

I have sirius radio and their halloween channel was beyond scary...especially played over multiple PA loudspeakers (which you could hear from blocks down the street). Combined with 5 giant foggers, multiple strobe lights, hanging bodies from the trees, bones in the yard and an old police cruiser with a police body covered in blood... well lets just say kids were running by the house. HAHHA!!

I have alot of fun with my xmas design... and normally put up over 50k lights. This was a whole hell of lot more fun!! In fact I was so impressed by what my house had turned into in less than a week... it stayed that way til nearly thanksgiving!

So after many warnings, letters, and angry looks from my neighbors... we packed up the house and moved to non HOA neighborhood because this year is going to get even more intense! (how bad is it that im now choosing houses in neighborhoods that would suit my xmas/halloween decorating addiction?)

Anyways... ive been an avid pumpkin carver... now its a whole new beast and im EXCITED! So ill be on here looking to build some new props and hopefully "borrow" a few ideas from the experts!

Thanks for having me fellas,

Siyah
Horror Roots Productions:xbones:


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

*2011 Pumpkins*


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

welcome... funny I am looking for a house now and my first thoughts are will this be a good house for halloween.. also storing all my stuff that goes along with it..have fun


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! I also recently moved to a non-HOA neighborhood. Life is much less stressful in places like this.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know what to say!!! I would say welcome but my son saw your mad carving skills and wants to try your horse one. He is a big fan of horses. So Welcome to the group! and hopefully I can carve semi decently this year lol


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!

I never understood neighborhoods with HOA's. I mean a house you typically own in a neighborhood where your neighbors can dictate what you can and can't do on property you paid for. I dunno, the concept just seems sooooo un-American in concept. The last time we moved I had refused to live ANYWHERE with a HOA.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome, you have definitely come to the right place. Be sure to post up pictures of your yard haunt and feel free to "borrow" other members' ideas. It's why we're here!!

HOA = EVIL
My brother lives in an HOA neighborhood. He got a letter saying the color of his front door was not approved...


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, my wife liked the neighberhood because it was neat and clean and she felt safe in it. So we were there for about 5 years. By the end of it i thought she was going to pull her hair out. We were constantly fighting with the HOA committee over everything! I mean from our dogs barking during the day at neighbor dogs, to having a yard sell once every few months, to the letters for our over the top holiday decorations, to neighbors angry when wed park our car in front of their house when we were to wash cars.... For the first two years, I went out of my way to be neighborly for the sake of keeping the peace - but after weekly problems with the neighbors or the HOA, i really quit caring. Quit going to the hearings, quit responding to the letters, and basically told my neighbors if they wern't happy with what I was doing to call the police. Hell I even had one neighbor complain that I was cutting my grass too loud at 3pm on a sunday!! I guess thats one of the drawbacks when your the couple thats a few decades younger then 90% of the neighberhood....

So a few months ago the landlord tried to raise our rent from $2400 a month to $2600 a month and my wife looked at me and we decided enough was enough. So I gave my wife some lessons in personal defense and gun training and now shes a female dirty harry with a big truck! No more gated communities - no more HOA - no more cranky old neighbors... and now between our two big dogs and my wifes new found confidence, I dont think an army of zombies would make it into our compound!

Anyways...Now im in a great new neighborhood, in a beautiful newly remodeled house with a pool and spa!! ...and my neighbors make just as much noise as me. Plus theres lots of neighberhood kids to scare for halloween and dazzle on christmas. And the rent is much cheaper for a nicer house! Its win / win / win / win!!

Thanks for having me HF and I look forward to really being a part of the site!

-H.R.P.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the haunt and glad you were able to find a nicer home to move into for lower rent. Well done!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and Hello.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome. It was great to have you join our Garage of Evil group too. Looking forward to seeing you at our upcoming M&T's!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome!


----------

